
Show HN: Watch YouTube from Menubar with MenuTube for MacOs - edanchenkov
https://edanchenkov.github.io/MenuTube/
======
edanchenkov
For all developers who loves YouTube and audio content such as podcasts,
interviews, audiobooks or music.

Free and open-source:

[https://github.com/edanchenkov/MenuTube](https://github.com/edanchenkov/MenuTube)

